# Maple Bourbon BBQ Sauce



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Dec 19, 2015)

Just made this the other day and it was a hit. Gone in just a couple days.

1/3 cup chopped onion
2 garlic cloves, chopped
1 cup Ketchup
1/4 tsp cinnamon sugar
1/4 tsp nutmeg
3 tsp Smoked Paprika
1/4 cup local honey
1/4 cup Honey Bourbon
1/2 cup local maple syrup
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 chipotle in adobo (with some adobo sauce)
dash of salt n pepper

I sauteed the onion for a few minutes until translucent (added garlic cloves in a little half way there), then added the rest.  I added the bourbon last.  I don't remember how long I simmered the sauce for, but wasn't long enough to calm the bourbon taste, but I liked it that way.  The bourbon taste may be too strong for some people so just add a little less or simmer longer.  I didn't add a lot of spices because I wanted the maple to stand out.


----------



## matchew (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks interesting. Noticed you used Honey bourbon. Have you tried regular bourbon and if so was there much difference in the "honey" flavor?

Also, did you put the chipotle in a food processer or did you use it whole?

Thanks.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jan 1, 2016)

I have not tried regular bourbon before, I actually originally used whiskey that first time.  The second time I used the honey bourbon and I liked the bourbon better.  You probably will not notice a difference seeing as there is already a good amount of honey in there.  And as for the chipotle in adobo, I just took one out and chopped it out.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 1, 2016)

x0xsaywhutx0x said:


> Just made this the other day and it was a hit. Gone in just a couple days.
> 
> 1/3 cup chopped onion
> 2 garlic cloves, chopped
> ...


Yikes!    Looks delicious!

In my experience regular bourbon should impart a nice mellow taste to the sauce. 

Of course, I am one of those guys who believes that honey does not belong in bourbon or  mustard as well as fruit has no business being added to beer.  My opinion only,  for what it is worth...LOL!

Keep Smoking,

John


----------



## chad e (May 31, 2016)

This was fantastic on brined chicken


----------

